# Woman's self defense courses?



## mano (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm looking for a good self-defense course for my 24 year-old daughter who lives in Philly and is moving to New York in July. She's lived in town for six years but her room mate just got mugged at their doorstep. When she started college, I gave her some mace. There are dozens of google ads for these courses, but does anyone know what I should be looking for?

She's a slip of a girl and I'm not adverse to getting her a gun, along with lessons. We've never had a weapon in our home so she may refuse. If she has one, she'd better be prepared to use it. Same with self defense training.

Mods, wrong room, please post in off-topic. Thanks


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 28, 2012)

femaleawareness.com alot of my female friends take this course and it is taught by women. No guns in NYC if that is where she is moving too, she will be arrested if caught. carry a pen or sharpie in her hands at all time makes an excellent weapon or a rolled up magazine. jab an run.


----------



## mano (Apr 28, 2012)

She's moving to Brooklyn and working in Manhattan, so I'm glad firearms are out. The site looks good. No hyperbole or scare tactics and good feedback from former participants. The owner, Gabi, looks like she can handle herself anywhere.

I sent my daughter the info and will see what she thinks. 

Son, my sister is on E. 95th and when my daughter moves I'll be in the area more often. I'll take you to lunch some time.


----------



## jm2hill (Apr 28, 2012)

Depending on what she is interested in "Krav Maga" is an absolutely amazing self-defence tool. Used primarily by the israeli army. Its taught as a self-defence that can handle knives/guns/hand-to-hand combat. Its also one hell of a fitness class to be a part of. Will really help you keep in shape.

Its more intense then your everyday self-defence course but the training and knowledge gained will also be increased.

Edit: Also why I say this and not an everyday self-defence course (i.e a 1 day course) if any of you have ever been in a fight/flight situation - what you learn in those few hours flies out the window. You really have to practice in order to be prepared for the situation.


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 28, 2012)

If you want to take Krav Maga courses have her go to the Jewish Community Center on 76th and Amsterdam and sign up for classes, they have some of the best instructors in the world and you don't have to be Jewish to join. tell em chef son sent her.


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 28, 2012)

mano said:


> She's moving to Brooklyn and working in Manhattan, so I'm glad firearms are out. The site looks good. No hyperbole or scare tactics and good feedback from former participants. The owner, Gabi, looks like she can handle herself anywhere.
> 
> I sent my daughter the info and will see what she thinks.
> 
> Son, my sister is on E. 95th and when my daughter moves I'll be in the area more often. I'll take you to lunch some time.



sounds great


----------



## JBroida (Apr 28, 2012)

i second krav maga


----------



## tk59 (Apr 28, 2012)

I used to teach some of these courses. Joining a martial arts club is a decent option but the most useful techniques are pretty simple, extremely effective and rely on surprise, i.e. Play like you're gonna go down easy and then hit 'em hard where it hurts (eyes, groin, throat are generally preferred) and you're good. I'd find an instructor and a friend to practice with and pay some good money for a few private lessons. The rest is just practicing.


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 28, 2012)

I believe in "situational awareness". An ounce of prevention. The last thing you want to do is get into a physical confrontation with an attacker. However, I believe you should be equipped if it comes down to that. My daughter is also 24 and living in the University area where coeds and suburban boys get preyed on. I've taught her everything I know. I've been involved in several "self defense" genres. The most useful is being aware of your surroundings, preach prevention and how not to paint a target on your back. I have found LEOs who teach these types of classes do a very good job. They have a more practical view of things.

I also know for a fact that young folks who live in urban areas sometimes tend to stay out late and get drunk. Easy prey. My first lesson was how to deal with that.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Apr 28, 2012)

Agree with Salty


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 28, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> I believe in "situational awareness". An ounce of prevention. The last thing you want to do is get into a physical confrontation with an attacker. However, I believe you should be equipped if it comes down to that. My daughter is also 24 and living in the University area where coeds and suburban boys get preyed on. I've taught her everything I know. I've been involved in several "self defense" genres. The most useful is being aware of your surroundings, preach prevention and how not to paint a target on your back. I have found LEOs who teach these types of classes do a very good job. They have a more practical view of things.
> 
> I also know for a fact that young folks who live in urban areas sometimes tend to stay out late and get drunk. Easy prey. My first lesson was how to deal with that.



+1

I spent years in boxing as a kid. I figured I'd end up in fights at some point, but I found out that being confident and using discretion about what you do and where you go makes all the difference. The self-defense classes will give her the confidence to enjoy her life and avoid these problems altogether.

That said, I've got two daughters, and I'd give them whatever kind of most effective weapon is legal. If it's mace, then that. If it's a gun, then that.


----------



## mano (Apr 28, 2012)

What's an LEO? Law Enforcement Officer?

Awareness is #1. I figured the training would have more than a healthy dose of urban awareness. How not to be a victim in the first place.


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes on the LEOs. There's a lot of gung ho types out there teaching who have never seen the wrong side of a real barrel or blade. (Or the results.) I don't want to seem preachy but I have only one child and as you know it's your purpose in life to protect them. The first thing I remember teaching her was to never, ever, cross the street without looking both ways. That was our mantra until about 4 years old. Then onto the next...........

You ever see a kid flattened by a bus?


----------



## kalaeb (Apr 28, 2012)

My baby girl is only 20 months, but I am already thinking about this.


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 29, 2012)

In my opinion it's still the most important lesson you can teach a child. It always seemed so senseless to me.

It's a simple rule and one of the most basic. 

How much trouble do you go through keeping your dog out of the street? Probably more.


----------



## Namaxy (Apr 29, 2012)

My wife is a 4th degree blackbelt and R.A.D. System instructor. She grew up in a not so nice area and is nodding over my shoulder that situational awareness and avoidance are critical.


----------



## Lucretia (Apr 29, 2012)

+1 on situational awareness and avoiding physical confrontation.

100 years ago when I was a teenager taking a judo class, they had a Miami-Dade County cop come in a few times to teach us some self defense moves. Some real dirty, nasty tricks. His favorite line was "digging your thumbs into someone's eyes is no worse than running your fingers through warm jello." If the cops don't offer a class, they might know of an effective course in the area.


----------



## joec (Apr 30, 2012)

As a long time karate instructor that also taught women's self defense it does work for them. I also suggest getting a gun permit and good training for that as well. Man or woman makes no difference we should all have the ability to defend ourselves when and if the need arises. I have found the better prepared though the less need as nothing beats situation awareness as stated by others.


----------



## dav (Apr 30, 2012)

I'd agree with the situational awareness try to avoid confrntation etc... if at all possible - know the area she lives, try never to be alone in awkward situations etc... I'm in the UK so not really sure what the laws are in the US regarding self defence and "weapons" but as suggested mace or pepper spray etc... might be useful or even hair spray but as in any form of martial art/self defence system when the heat is on its a question of being able to use it. Most "traditional" martial arts in the West are relatively poor for self defence as many are semi contact and provide little real world training. But I guess those fighting modalities which are more useful will also involve sparing such as boxing, kick boxing, MMA and maybe Judo, Wing Chung is also a decent enough martial art for females as thats how it originated.


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 30, 2012)

omg I read Wang Chung. And was going ?????


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 30, 2012)

Hair spray and a cig lighter! great concept!


----------



## Taz575 (May 1, 2012)

I work Security at a University in CT and some of my co workers teach RAD and the students/faculty/staff like it. I am a SAM (student aggression management) instructor, which is based out of MOAB (management of aggressive behavior). All of the classes teach awareness and avoiding an issue as the first thing, but then teach what to do when that doesn't work. I want to go thru the LOCKUP training as well, more of a hands on course with more options in how to achieve your goal. 

Check the local rules/laws about pepper spray, tasers, etc like has been mentioned. It would be a good idea to send to her a gun safety class; I know she can't carry, but if she is confronted with a gun, she will know a bit more about it and may not feel as scared. I go to a few local ranges and from the targets I have seen, I wouldn't be too scared if most of those guys drew down on me!


----------



## SpikeC (May 1, 2012)

How about a shotgun? Carrying one of those over your shoulder would make a good deterrent!


----------



## Taz575 (May 2, 2012)

Another thing to tell her about is called "Apple Picking", very popular in NY. Basically some scumbag walks past someone on their phone, grabs the phone and takes off running with it. Other people grab a phone or tablet while the person is sitting on the subway while the doors are closing (one will hold the closing doors, the other grabs the item and runs, first lets go of doors so you can't chase them. The white ear bud head phones are a dead give away and make people targets. Use the phone/tablet/laptop as little as possible in public and don't advertise that you have it. Download tracking software to all of your items like that!!!!


----------



## Chef Doom (Feb 2, 2014)

Removed


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 2, 2014)

Agree situational awareness being street smart not doing activities that make you a target.I small woman even with some martial training,with contact things could go bad quickly.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Feb 3, 2014)

I don't know of any good classes but a police officer friend of mine told me that if someone tries to kidnap you even at gun point, do everything and anything you can to get away. Usually a kidnapper will not risk shooting someone in public but if they get you in their car, you will more than likely be killed at a secondary location. 

Carry mace on your keychain and one inside your bag or on your person in case you drop your keys. Use a pen or pencil as a weapon. I actually carry a fork in my purse. It's not considered a weapon but I can stab someone in the throat or eye with it. Also, a lot of people don't know this but tail lights on newer cars can be pushed out from inside and there's often a safety latch inside to open the trunk.


----------

